# Clarks Hill catfish



## StikR (May 3, 2010)

Are the catfish anywhere to be found yet?


----------



## BigCats (May 3, 2010)

a guy wprks with me and they arent gettin onanything yet


----------



## gdhall (May 3, 2010)

Isn't it illegal to bowfish for cats?


----------



## rpoteet (May 3, 2010)

gdhall said:


> Isn't it illegal to bowfish for cats?



Nope. Just re-verified in 2009 GA Fishing Regulations and Bowfishing for "Non-game fish" AND Catfish is permitted.


----------



## eman1885 (May 3, 2010)

not in the savanah river or any of its tributaries. that would be clarks hill, hartwell, and lake russel.  i think it has something to do with there bordering of south carolina where it is legal to shoot cats. not positive on that though.


----------



## GA Bowfisher (May 4, 2010)

We have been doing good on cats on the upper end of the lake.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 4, 2010)

rpoteet said:


> Nope. Just re-verified in 2009 GA Fishing Regulations and Bowfishing for "Non-game fish" AND Catfish is permitted.



ONLY on the savannah river chain.....


----------



## StikR (May 11, 2010)

okay you legal scholars, now that we have established it IS legal to shoot catfish on the Savannah River chain, has anybody been sticking any?


----------



## StikR (Jun 6, 2010)

never mind...I found them and have been loading the boat for about 3 weeks, but it is starting to taper off now


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 7, 2010)

wait till the fall... and it will be on!


----------

